# at a low point, loss of a child



## Poppy D (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't post a lot but I do read and pray for help and support in this section. I spent n t six days in the hospital two weeks ago from a hole in my foot from a rock on the bottom of my shoe, it was infected but not in the bone lucky not to loose my foot, was spending another week of my foot to heal after they opened it up. then I get a call from my middle daughter in upstate New York,I live in ga. That my baby girl who was 22 years old and pregnant with my ninth grand child was killed in a car wreck ,she was turning in to her work and the boy never stopped, broke her mbps deck and killed her. My boss rented us a van my brother poo their took of work and drove my wife, her step mom. To new York, since I am not supposed to be on my feet. A live saver, brotherly love.parents should not have to bury their kids.the people in that area was nice, no insurance a sorority has raised over six thousand dollars to help. One group helped with anymore exspences.restaurant s feed my family, my daughter only went to school one year,but stayed in touch with her sorority sisters.I could not believe it kids came from other states to be there such love . I am jus t asking for more prayers, hard times, at the funeral the guys that fill in the grave was not there my brother and I filled the grave with the help of another young man and his girlfriend, I could not leave my baby exposed, was not happy.still dealing with the anger.but God's love will provide. now my middle daughter who is on disability moved down here and is in need of a cheap cheap car to get around and to doctors, no money, so please lift us up in prayer, I've been out of work for three weeks.thanks for allowing me to get some of this of my chest.


----------



## RobRay (Sep 1, 2015)

Poppy D, I too lost my oldest child back in 2003 - Sept. 2nd. I agree a parent should not have to bury a child. I still struggle with my loss, but my faith in God keeps me going for He offered up His only Son our Lord Jesus Christ and Saviour to Save our souls. I know the heavy burden you have in your heart. I pray yours will lighten with time. Poppy D, I lift you and your family up to our Lord Jesus Christ and ask for peace to fill you whenever you suffer from your tragic loss, This I pray Lord Jesus.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 1, 2015)

Prayers for you and your family. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dport7 (Sep 1, 2015)

Praying for you and yours. Lets keep praying for each other.


----------



## fullstrut (Sep 1, 2015)

Prayers sent!


----------



## carver (Sep 1, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## welderguy (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your great loss.I know there's an empty hole left in your heart that only Jesus can heal.He told us to "call on me in the day of trouble, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things that thou knowest not."
He is able to give you peace that passes all understanding because He is touched with the feeling of our infirmities.
I pray for His sufficient grace to be a source of great strength for you and your family as you look ahead to the time when all tears shall be wiped away, and we shall see Jesus face to face.It will then be worth it all brother.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.  I will be praying for you and your family


----------



## oops1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Prayers for you and your family.. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goob (Sep 1, 2015)

Prayers bud. I could not imagine the pain. God bless each and every one of yall. In Jesus name.


----------



## Poppy D (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank y'all for the prayers and encouragement.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2015)

I cannot imagine the loss. My Prayers are added with these others here.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 3, 2015)

Prayer for your family!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2015)

So sorry to learn of this. I know your pain. I lost my oldest son in 2006 when he was 24.  You are in shock right now and time will allow you to adjust to this tragedy and terrible loss. The love for your child and pain from losing her will not go away but  you will adjust to it. 

The anger part will come and go. You will even experience anger with God.   Prayers sent from here for you and the family.


----------



## Poppy D (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the support


----------



## Horns (Sep 11, 2015)

Just saw this. So very sorry for your loss. May God give you strength in this sad time.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 11, 2015)

Horns said:


> Just saw this. So very sorry for your loss. May God give you strength in this sad time.



Prayers sent for you and your family.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 13, 2015)

I just cant imagine the pain. My heart and prayers are with you my brother


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 16, 2015)

Praying for you and your family brother. Hang in there a lean on God, He will get you through these terrible times.

Also praying for your daughter's health and that she gets a car to get around and for your job.


----------



## 04ctd (Sep 24, 2015)

Poppy D said:


> I could not believe it kids came from other states to be there such love .
> 
> at the funeral the guys that fill in the grave was not there my brother and I filled the grave with the help of another young man and his girlfriend, I could not leave my baby exposed,  .



made me cry.  praying for you & yours

God loves you.


----------



## brian lancaster (Sep 24, 2015)

praying for you, youll see her again one day


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers for your family.


----------



## "CB" 257 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. I lost my 21yr old baby son in a automobile accident in July 2014. Words can't explain the hurt and feelings. All I can say is to give it all to Jesus. He promised that if he is the lord of your life that we will all be together again one day soon. I miss my son so much especially this time of the year because we hunted so much together. I'll be praying for you because without prayers and the grace of God I couldn't make it today. Jesus is right there for you to call and lean on.I'm here if you ever need someone to talk to or need someone to cry with you. I'll be praying for strength and understanding for you and your family. I know we are not suppose to question God but it is so hard not to when you lose your child. Just trust God. May the love of Jesus be with you and your family. Chris


----------



## owl (Oct 5, 2015)

Praying for you and your family. Pray without ceasing Poppy D.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2015)

Very hard to read this! I'm so sorry for your loss...prayers sent.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 5, 2015)

Prayers for you and yours. Keep your head up sir.


----------

